# Cheese Hold



## BGKYSmoker (May 7, 2017)

My cheese bins are full. Oldest vac seal is at 6 months now.













chdraw.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 7, 2017


----------



## b-one (May 7, 2017)

Nice color on them!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2017)

Nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Pretty Cheesy from here, Rick!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## crazymoon (May 12, 2017)

N, Good color!


----------



## worktogthr (May 13, 2017)

Hahaha I am in the same situation and thank goodness because the weather is getting too warm to make any more until the fall...


----------

